# best mp3 player for snowboarding



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

iphone with vmoda vibe duo headphones. you can do everything with this combination. I have it and love it


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

deff just go with an ipod. use an ipod mini cuz its built like a tank although they are the old model haha. 
also go with some skull candy headphone. i got the buds. they stay in your ear perfectly


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

i use my ipod shuffle when i ride. i try to carry as little as possible. i just dont like having my coat and pant pockets filled with stuff. i dont even bring my phone. my lift ticket, maybe some weed and music is all i need. i have had crashes in the terrain park and it would suck if i happened to land on it somehow. the shuffle is very very small and can hold several hours of music.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

sansa clip. It's cheap, it's small, and it's a tank.


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

please dont suggest iphones here.

definitely some good suggestions so far, thanks. ive heard alot about skullcandy earphones so im going to check them out as well. had a shuffle before too, loved it before it got stolen.

anything that had an easy interface to control without having to dig into your pockets?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I just stick with my ipod shuffle. It was like $30 used on ebay. Then some skull candy headphones or any other in-ear headphones will work. Unless you got a helmet with headphones built in (that's what I use now).


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You'd preferably probably want something with no or a limited screen.

I can only imagine how many peoples Iphones and iTouch's have cracked screens when they crash and land on it.

Also cubllsu8338 can you change your Avatar please? Thats definitely NSFW...


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

^ yeah good call on that. definitely not looking for something with a screen, which makes a shuffle a viable options.

can anyone comment on these helmet earphones? are they removeable? hows the quality?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

you can go to walmart and get some really cheap mp3 players that are very small. my friend just picked up some sony one there. works well, it's small and works with his audio helmet. he breaks his all the time by either dropping it or landing on it so he just gets a super cheap one and always seems to work well


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the ipod shuffle when I go boarding. It's so tiny I don't worry about it. I went and bought a refurbished one from apple. It was like $30 and came with all warranty, boxes, instructions, charging cradle, earphones etc. I never worry about breaking it. 

I have a new itouch that I would never take boarding with me...too costly to replace if I broke it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

a shuffle sounds like a great idea. no screen to break and so tiny.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you can get cheaper players than the shuffle that have more capacity and actually have a screen


----------



## Um...? (Jan 22, 2009)

The Sansa e2XX players are around for dirt cheap these days. FM tuner, expandable MicroSD slot, metal backing, easy navigation, decent battery life, and the best part.............

[drumroll please]

no fn itunes. Just drag and drop.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

markee said:


> sansa clip. It's cheap, it's small, and it's a tank.


:thumbsup: agreed.

A few reviews put that thing over the shuffle in sound quality as well, in fact they said it was one of the best mp3's they tested for audio. Plus the sansa is cheap, has a display to actually see what you're doing and a life you can add or take song from as well as much more friendlier to transfer songs instead of using Itunes software all the while, just click and drag in the pc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

hyp0xia said:


> ^ yeah good call on that. definitely not looking for something with a screen, which makes a shuffle a viable options.
> 
> can anyone comment on these helmet earphones? are they removeable? hows the quality?


Mine are removable but so is the connector. So if you didn't want the ear flaps in you can take them out and you can also just take out the connector and have the flaps still in. The quality is fine for me, I turn it up a bit more to be able to hear it better. In ear headphones have better quality (for obvious reasons) in my experience but I use the helmet one because it's easier.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

quality is pretty much garbage on all helmet audio systems


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

iregicide said:


> I just stick with my ipod shuffle. It was like $30 used on ebay. Then some skull candy headphones or any other in-ear headphones will work. Unless you got a helmet with headphones built in (that's what I use now).


/\ X2 The IPOD Shuffle is tiny and you can put it anywhere. Has not screen and is damn near bullet proof.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have used an iPod shuffle and keep it in my glove or mitt so it is easy to change the song or pause it if I like.


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

Grimdog said:


> I have used an iPod shuffle and keep it in my glove or mitt so it is easy to change the song or pause it if I like.


That's interesting. Can you take a picture or give a more detailed visual on how you achieve this? If its comfortable, it sounds like something to try.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

here ya go

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/music-discussion/11470-best-musical-device.html


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

ive been looking at the sansa clip reviews. they are really impressive. especially in comparisson to the apple products of the same class. going to keep reading reviewing and gathering info on it.. so far, it has a small screen, the unit is small, the audio quality is apparently exceptional, built with flash memory and supports the uncompressed flac format!

more suggestions welcome!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

hyp0xia said:


> That's interesting. Can you take a picture or give a more detailed visual on how you achieve this? If its comfortable, it sounds like something to try.


I just run the headphone cord down my sleeve and into my glove with the shuffle attached to it. Nothing too high tech.


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

you're talking about a mitt though, right?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Gloves work too if they are not too tight but mitts obviously work better.


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

lol im still trying to visualize how it fits in your gloves and you are able to press the controls. the only way i can think of is if it goes into your palm and you push your fingers into your palm like the way spider man spins a web. haha.. am i right?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

You got it Peter Parker. Or I just keep it in my palm and use a finger from my opposite hand to operate the controls depending on how loose or tight my gloves are that day.


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

w00t.. wonder if i can do that with the sansa clip.. it seems like thats the player im going to go with.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't have any experience with the Sansa clip but the button I use the most is the Play/Pause button which is nice and big and easy to hit on the shuffle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

i just decided to go with the new ipod nano. i stuck one of those heavy duty plastic cover on it haha


----------

